# One of my U8 champagnes



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

After a few months of waiting for some champagnes, patience paid of  This little girlie is a stunning she has a nice thick tail and her ears have very little creases


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Squeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Very lush!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Very pretty, congrats!


----------

